# JavaDoc & Netbeans



## dermatthes (21. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

in Netbeans kann man direkt die JavaDoc Beschreibung der Libs zugreifen.

Allerdings fehlen bei mir die Beschreibungen zu speziellen Klassen (z.B. AWT).

Wenn ich alles soweit richtig verstanden habe, liefern die Java Libs (Packages) nur den Programmcode - allerdings ohne Beschreibung. Wenn meine IDE die JavaDocs anzeigen soll, muss zusätzlich noch das JavaDoc Package der jeweiligen Library eingebunden werden. Richtig?

Woher bekomme ich denn dann die JavaDocs für die jeweiligen Libs?

Gibt es ein "Rundum Sorglos" Paket?


Danke schonmal. 

Bis dann,
   Matthias


----------



## Acha (22. Mrz 2006)

Hier kommt Dein "Rundum Sorglos" Paket. Unter dem Link

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

kann man auch die J2SE 5.0 Documentation runterladen, was im Endeffekt die Beschreibung zu allen im (versionsmäßig) dazugehörigen SDK enthaltenen Klassen enthält. 

Wie Du die Javadocs allerdings in Netbeans einzubinden hast, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht auf Anhieb!

MFG

Acha


----------



## motschow (22. Mrz 2006)

Unter dem Menüpunkt tools->Java Platform Manager kannst du dein JDK wählen und im Reiter Javadoc rechts daneben den Pfad zu den Javadoc -Dateien angeben und zwar so <JavaDoc-Pfad>\docs\api


----------



## dermatthes (22. Mrz 2006)

Vielen Dank.

Funktioniert 

Grüße,
  Matthias


----------

